
The World’s Biggest ‘Bulletproof’ Hoster - feross
https://krebsonsecurity.com/2019/07/meet-the-worlds-biggest-bulletproof-hoster/
======
bediger4000
Did I miss something in this article? Krebs mentions an "academic paper" about
bulletproof hosting, then never gives a link to it, or even a title/authors,
right?

